# Rideshare Drivers Fight Back Against 'Bogus' Rider Complaints



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

https://www.nbcchicago.com/investig...Against-Bogus-Rider-Complaints-507122491.htmlExcerpt (A group called Chicago Rideshare Advocates said it found a flyer on a local college campus that lists ways passengers can complain for a free ride. NBC 5 Investigates also obtained a copy of the flyer.
Additionally, a Chicago attorney who specializes in rideshare issues said his office hears about false rider complaints on a weekly basis.)

another atricle: https://www.wbir.com/article/news/l...rides/51-e81fb70b-9ab6-4235-bb5c-af1c2c783ae4


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

I have ran into a few pax that must of read that, ?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Always use a dash cam.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The age of entitlement. Actually gave a ride to a University Socialist that thought the Government should be paying for rideshare rides. This, I kid you not.

And no, he didn't tip


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I had a Gryft passenger complain that there was vomit in the car and that I ran a red light.
Obviously I still have not forgotten about this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fortunately most people aren't complete asses and won't do anything in that poster. But there are bad apples.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SLuz said:


> https://www.nbcchicago.com/investig...Against-Bogus-Rider-Complaints-507122491.htmlExcerpt (A group called Chicago Rideshare Advocates said it found a flyer on a local college campus that lists ways passengers can complain for a free ride. NBC 5 Investigates also obtained a copy of the flyer.
> Additionally, a Chicago attorney who specializes in rideshare issues said his office hears about false rider complaints on a weekly basis.)
> 
> another atricle: https://www.wbir.com/article/news/l...rides/51-e81fb70b-9ab6-4235-bb5c-af1c2c783ae4
> View attachment 305945


And this is why pax on college campus gets shuffled then I go offline a few miles after I reject 12 express pool rides near the college.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't give rides to college kids, problem solved.. avoid the area

Send copies to Uber and lyft corporate


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> The age of entitlement. Actually gave a ride to a University Socialist that thought the Government should be paying for rideshare rides. This, I kid you not.
> 
> And no, he didn't tip


Was his dad's name Bernie?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The only one that you ever have to be concerned about is a false sexual assault claim.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Already had that pax who started complaining the moment they got into the vehicle. Just report them to your ride share company. Hard to understand why any pax has to complain about Lyft. Lyft passes out free rides like candy mints for bad breath.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

In the report they stated that Lyft and Uber said they speak to both riders and drivers when they receive those types of complains; what blatant liars they are.

The female driver has the same rating as me and does all that butt-kissing. I do zero butt-kissing, my favorite word when doing rideshare is probably "no," and I've kicked people out of my vehicle more than once, and we still have the same rating.

Hmmm...makes you think all that butt-licking is unnecessary. I think some passengers already know what they want to rate you once they get in your vehicle. Or when they sense all that insincere brown-nosing, which actually makes some people uncomfortable, they down-rate. I was having a particularly bad day once and was sure my rating would go down that time; it went up by 0.02. My rating in the past year has consistently stayed between 4.94 and 4.89, up and down like a cycle between those numbers. I don't change my behavior, and I also think there are some passengers that down-rate when they see a rating that's high or higher than their own.

She was almost brought to tears when she got the false complaint - she's in the wrong business. The guy, too, talking about how much money he lost - you mean you didn't do anything else during that time? What would happen if these people lost use of their vehicles? Or if they were suddenly deactivated for good? At least rentals/bikes/etc. can be used for some other gigs. These rideshare companies will drop any driver at any time at the drop of a hat for any reason they see fit, so no one doing this should plan on it long term or have one company as their only option. I know some places have less options than others, but with all we know about how they treat and discard drivers, really???


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> Already had that pax who started complaining the moment they got into the vehicle. Just report them to your ride share company. Hard to understand why any pax has to complain about Lyft. Lyft passes out free rides like candy mints for bad breath.


Complaining as soon as they got in?

You gotta kick that trash to the curb.

Lyft pax have bad breath? You gotta be joking me.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> The only one that you ever have to be concerned about is a false sexual assault claim.


I hope he sued since he has video evidence. People who make false claims like that deserve jail/prison time or institutionalization.



BigRedDriver said:


> The age of entitlement. Actually gave a ride to a University Socialist that thought the Government should be paying for rideshare rides. This, I kid you not.
> 
> And no, he didn't tip


I'm not sure about the Socialist part, but yes - they have a service similar to that. It's called public transportation (bus, train, etc.). You can even ride for free if you're ACTUALLY in need. I wonder who he thinks would pay the drivers then...oooh, would we be government employees, or like, MTA workers??? At least we'd have benefits and reasonable pay.



2Cents said:


> I had a Gryft passenger complain that there was vomit in the car and that I ran a red light.
> Obviously I still have not forgotten about this.


You should have gotten the cleaning fee since Lyft gave it enough credence to contact you about. BTW, how much is fake vomit?



mbd said:


> Don't give rides to college kids, problem solved.. avoid the area


I gave a ride to a kid attending my alma mater. When I told him I went there, he assumed I didn't finish. When I told him I did and which yearbook he could find me in, he was mortified. When I told him what my major was (a hard and competitive one), he was even more mortified. I told him that any set of unforeseen circumstances can change your life at any moment, so be humble. I think it changed his life, lol.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

IGotDrive said:


> I hope he sued since he has video evidence. People who make false claims like that deserve jail/prison time or institutionalization.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the Socialist part, but yes - they have a service similar to that. It's called public transportation (bus, train, etc.). You can even ride for free if you're ACTUALLY in need. I wonder who he thinks would pay the drivers then...oooh, would we be government employees, or like, MTA workers??? At least we'd have benefits and reasonable pay.
> ...


Yea I isn't


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> I gave a ride to a kid ....he was even more mortified. I told him that any set of unforeseen circumstances can change your life at any moment, so be humble. I think it changed his life, lol.


Should have given him your referral code lol


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Florida XL said:


> I have ran into a few pax that must of read that, ?


Ah so is that why I got a one-star rating the other day when all other 15 ratings were five star? I had normal small talk no issues or complaints on all of my rides. I called Uber and they said that I have rating protection and I requested that they use it, even though he said they will still investigate


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

one star ratings and false reports are from scammers. i get it now


----------

